# USA News Reporter-> Malaysian News Reporter



## retro33 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello All,

I am currently a News Reporter (TV) in the USA and I was interested if it were feasible to apply to become a news reporter in Malaysia?

If so... what are the TV News stations there? I am struggling finding any concrete data.

Thanks so much!lane:


----------

